# Help with mouse in the wall



## feralfreak (Jul 29, 2008)

Ive got a mouse in the wall, its driving me nuts!ive tried scaring it away with banging on the wall, spraying something called rodent sheriff in the area where it meets the floor, those things you plug in wall, trying to use a mouse trap according to the instructions on the site for victor mouse traps (nickel sized hole in wall, with hole in a box containing a baited trap, it hasn't touched the trap), ive tried scaring it by spinning a spade bit in my drill against the wall, i can hear it scratching and chewing on the studs, what can i do?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I don't think that it's a mouse. If it is a mouse, try peppermint oil, cayenne pepper or black pepper. Otherwise, drill a hole in the wall & shoot ammonia in the hole.


----------



## feralfreak (Jul 29, 2008)

When you say shoot anmonia, do you mean with a syringe? A spray bottle?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I would be cutting the drywall so the critter can escape or be trapped outside of the wall.

Not because I am an animal lover, but have you ever opened a wall with dead mice in it? 

Man, they stink to high heaven.


----------



## feralfreak (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been thinking about cutting the drywall, if its gnawing on the studs i think i might have to fix them, and im needing to see how its getting in. Ive smelled dead mive before, NASTY!ive had to hunt the smell down


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Freak, it doesn't matter how you shoot ammonia or anything else into the wall. The idea is to make him leave the way he entered. If you don't want to use chemicals, rent a concrete vibrator & shake him until he leaves. Make sure that you remove what's on the walls & shelves first.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 2, 2013)

This is my experience with mice in the walls a few years ago. Peanut butter
on the traps did the trick. 

http://www.diychatroom.com/f51/mice-chewing-get-into-house-194895/


----------



## feralfreak (Jul 29, 2008)

Larryh86GT said:


> This is my experience with mice in the walls a few years ago. Peanut butter
> on the traps did the trick.
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f51/mice-chewing-get-into-house-194895/


i tried peanut butter, i drilled a hole in the wall and box and baited the trap with both peanut butter and velveeta, hasn't been touched


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I wouldn't touch it either. If you want me to leave your house just show me some peanut butter. I'd be gone so fast you wouldn't see a trace. As I said before, it may not be a mouse.


----------



## feralfreak (Jul 29, 2008)

Guap0_ said:


> I wouldn't touch it either. If you want me to leave your house just show me some peanut butter. I'd be gone so fast you wouldn't see a trace. As I said before, it may not be a mouse.


what do you think it is?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Raccoon or squirrel. When do you hear the noise? Describe it as much as possible. Have you walked around the house to look for entry points?


----------



## feralfreak (Jul 29, 2008)

Guap0_ said:


> Raccoon or squirrel. When do you hear the noise? Describe it as much as possible. Have you walked around the house to look for entry points?


its INSIDE the wall, i hear it gnawing and scratching on the 2x4 studs, normally under the big window, at times i do hear it in in the attic, sometimes in the floor (well underneath where the joists are, ive heard it at the corner where the corner of the vinyl siding is in the bottom of itand usually its around 6, or when its getting dark outside, and for a number of hours afterwards (try having autism and hearing it, drives me nuts, not a far drive but still. ..)


----------



## tretech (May 15, 2015)

Had a similar issue once. Couldn't get it with the normal mouse trap tactics. Thought it was a mouse and turned out to be a small bat. Had never heard of having a bat inside a wall before, bu apparently it's fairly common.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Raccoons are nocturnal. They prefer darkness. Squirrels can be heard any time. Mice are usually quiet. Have you looked outside for an entry point?


----------



## feralfreak (Jul 29, 2008)

Guap0_ said:


> Raccoons are nocturnal. They prefer darkness. Squirrels can be heard any time. Mice are usually quiet. Have you looked outside for an entry point?


yeah but i couldn't see any, the siding isnt damaged or anything so i think it has to be from underneath, but i have the crawl space openings blocked off for the winter


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

You have to be somewhat of a detective. Have you checked what you blocked to see if it were compromised? When you say "underneath" exactly what do you mean, cellar, crawl space, etc.....?


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 2, 2013)

Are there mouse droppings? Could it be a snake?


----------



## feralfreak (Jul 29, 2008)

I haven't cut the drywall yet, but I have heard squeaking a few nights ago


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't think you'd be able to hear a mouse that well through a wall. Chipmunk maybe?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I said that I didn't think that it was a mouse 9 days ago.


----------



## feralfreak (Jul 29, 2008)

PestGuy said:


> I don't think you'd be able to hear a mouse that well through a wall. Chipmunk maybe?





Guap0_ said:


> I said that I didn't think that it was a mouse 9 days ago.


i guess its possible but i don't see how it would get in my wall, but i guess I will find out when I get the chance, and the guts to cut the drywall and see, im hoping i don't have to do much repair work, i don't really know what im doing, but cant afford help (only recently was able to afford materials to build back my hearth after ssi gave a cost of living adjustment , some of the stuff we had hear already)


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I'd certainly be able to hear a mouse in the walls. The sound is easily transmitted by solid wood and sheetrock, and even amplified.

That said, there's no reason to assume it's mice. A chipmunk can get in almost anywhere a mouse can.

The time of day that they're active can tell you a lot. Outside critters like chipmunks will go out in daylight and come back around dusk. Flying squirrels go out around dusk.

Inside critters like mice will be active at night, usually later, well after dusk.

There's no such thing as "a mouse," or just about any other common pest. If you have one, you have more.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Feral, whatever it is, it entered from outside. I don't know what else to tell you. I mentioned a few ways to make him want to leave. I don't think that tried any of them.


----------



## feralfreak (Jul 29, 2008)

Guap0_ said:


> Feral, whatever it is, it entered from outside. I don't know what else to tell you. I mentioned a few ways to make him want to leave. I don't think that tried any of them.


i tried the ammonia, its reduced the instance for a little while but i still had to bang on the wall, and it moved to othe spaces in the wall, we don't have a concrete shaker so i take a spade bit and drill to make noise on the wall


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

You need to rock the place. That's why I said to rent the concrete vibrator. What about the peppermint oil? Did you walk around the house to look for entry points?


----------



## feralfreak (Jul 29, 2008)

Guap0_ said:


> You need to rock the place. That's why I said to rent the concrete vibrator. What about the peppermint oil? Did you walk around the house to look for entry points?


i haven't walked around it yet, right now i cant seem to get off the couch (major back pain)but im going over the area from memory, the only thing I can think of if its possible is wherea cinder block is just sitting in the foundation, not mortared in, like it was made with that hole but papaw wouldn't have done that, i think one of the numbskulls who lived here after might have done that but i don't know why, when I can ill have to get a pic and upload it, i tried something called rodent sheriff and ammonia, it stays in the wall based on what I hear but it goes to the opposite side, and after a day or two its back in the place i shot it (i used a screw to put a hole in the wall and a syringe with a blunt needle from when mom was a nurse and injected it into the wall


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Sorry to hear that your back hurts, maybe a chiropractor can help. Otherwise, consider some oxycodone.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Rent a 200 watt RMS per channel amplifier and some monster tower speakers and get some Grateful Dead CD's. Crank it wide open and leave home for a day. The mouse, chipmunk, or young raccoon in your walls will then be properly "rocked" and deaf. 

Of course when you get back home, be sure someone can bail you out of jail. 

J/Kiddin' .


----------



## feralfreak (Jul 29, 2008)

Edit:HALLELUJAH THANK YA JESUS the box that has the peanut butter veleeta combo now also contains A DEAD MOUSE SECURELY HELD IN THE TRAP! I literally prayed for that!


----------



## SWPC (Mar 3, 2018)

Guap0_ said:


> Raccoons are nocturnal. They prefer darkness. Squirrels can be heard any time. Mice are usually quiet. Have you looked outside for an entry point?


Tell that to my customers, lol
Mice can and do make a racket all times of the day and night. 
Mice can be louder than what people expect. 
9 out of 10 calls that we get where people think they have squirrels end up having mice. 
Instead of volume i want to know
where the noise is...interior wall, exterior wall
when you hear it
and what type of noise, scratching, chewing, moving..
then I'll know what you have.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

If you live in a area where you have those little lizards, they love to get inside houses as well. I heard scratching in my attic and went to investigate. By luck, I happened to shine the flashlight in just the right spot and saw the lizard. There was nothing I could do to catch him and there is no food for it so somewhere in the houses is now hardened lizard carcass.


----------



## feralfreak (Jul 29, 2008)

KHouse75 said:


> If you live in a area where you have those little lizards, they love to get inside houses as well. I heard scratching in my attic and went to investigate. By luck, I happened to shine the flashlight in just the right spot and saw the lizard. There was nothing I could do to catch him and there is no food for it so somewhere in the houses is now hardened lizard carcass.


a cat adopted us once that thought nothing about catching and eating them lizards, hell she would climb up the wall and catch a bat, caught squirrels and chowed down on both


----------

